
A smol comic about Clojure - yogthos
https://daiyi.co/blog/2017/07/19/a-smol-comic-about-clojure/
======
ngcc_hk
Unlike Common Lisp, clojure is easier to use due to its library and more
modern environments. Still cannot compete with python if you just hack a small
program in iOS using pythonista. Did hack to run a script in the iOS clojure.
Just not easy. And no doc.

~~~
yogthos
There's Replete for Clojure [https://github.com/replete-
repl/](https://github.com/replete-repl/)

